# Trane XL80 blower motor part number?



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Google it.


----------



## keverino (Feb 27, 2009)

"Google it."

Well duh, "thanks" for that suggestion but I *have* Googled it for the last hour with no luck and cannot find exact answers (except for one match that will cost me $400 and I'm sure there is a better replacement plus it still didn't give me the exact part number). That's why I came to this forum to ask those who know more than me.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you have an electric motor shop in your area ? I guess you are talking about a 3 speed direct drive motor with 1/2 shaft. No need for direct trane replacment motor. If you know what to look for. You could try Home Depot or Lowe's


If I'am allowed to do this ....Read the specs on your motor & match.......http://www.google.com/products?sour...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

keverino said:


> "Google it."
> 
> Well duh, "thanks" for that suggestion but I *have* Googled it for the last hour with no luck and cannot find exact answers (except for one match that will cost me $400 and I'm sure there is a better replacement plus it still didn't give me the exact part number). That's why I came to this forum to ask those who know more than me.



Duh:laughing:...go get the info off the mtr: HP, amp draw, voltage, RPM, shaft size (should be 1/2"). 

You can also go to a motor shop and get a direct replacement under a diff prt number.

I would say up to $200 is a fair estimate of the going rate.


----------



## keverino (Feb 27, 2009)

"Duh" again. The whole idea was to get the information without taking my heater apart (weather is still too cold) then putting it back together while I order the part, taking it apart again and installing the motor. WTF?

If I take it to shop to have someone rebuild the motor I have to do it during a weekday and with my job I can't.

Also regarding Googling the motor, try doing it and you'll see unless you are an HVAC dude like yourself, no links were obvious. They look like they are but click the link and it's a dead end. 

Thanks anyway but it seems this posting was a huge waste of my time. Go ahead and flame, I'm not going to waste time reading it.


----------



## pipefitter636 (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't find the Trane part number but take a look here. http://www.expertappliance.com/trane-ac.html


----------



## DIYerNed (Jan 9, 2012)

*DIYer*

keverino - hope you have found your part and replaced blower motor.
My XL80 blower motor started making a vibrating noise. My furnace was installed in 1995 and has never been serviced (no problems to now). I see they recommend cleaning blower wheel annually (by certified tech). Did you get your motor out and back in? How difficult was it and what was the cost? Am considering my options - including calling dealer.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

hvaclover said:


> Duh:laughing:...go get the info off the mtr: HP, amp draw, voltage, RPM, shaft size (should be 1/2").
> 
> You can also go to a motor shop and get a direct replacement under a diff prt number.
> 
> I would say up to $200 is a fair estimate of the going rate.



From 2009....Uncle Clover at his sassiest. 
Now the family is lucky to get even a slight gibe from him.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

DIYerNed said:


> keverino - hope you have found your part and replaced blower motor.
> My XL80 blower motor started making a vibrating noise. My furnace was installed in 1995 and has never been serviced (no problems to now). I see they recommend cleaning blower wheel annually (by certified tech). Did you get your motor out and back in? How difficult was it and what was the cost? Am considering my options - including calling dealer.


It's been three years, I hope it's fixed by now too:whistling2:


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

keverino said:


> Thanks ahead of time for helping me if you can! I know I need to replace a dying blower motor in a 1992 Trane XL80 gas furnace. My main questions are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its a MOT 4717 and its VERY expensive even at wholesale cost......Trane told me its a NON-STOCK motor due to its age.So it would have to be ordered and shipped, your looking at $309.29


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

hvac5646 said:


> It's been three years, I hope it's fixed by now too:whistling2:


 
wow.............just seen that too


----------



## DIYerNed (Jan 9, 2012)

*Wow! No wonder the other guy didn't ever come back!*

Well, boys what I see here is a bunch of members who make fun of every question asked by DIYers.
If that's really what this sight is all about why would I come back.
HarleyRider - do you have anything to contribute other than suggesting somebody listen to you. I seriously doubt you have any knowledge of the difficulty or cost to replace this blower motor which likely has many after market equivalents.
Does this sight have any monitors or rules or can I just tell these guys to get you know what?


----------



## DIYerNed (Jan 9, 2012)

Dear site admimistrators - I know it is a difficult job, but it seems to me on a DIY site there should be a rule that anybody who belittles a question in responding is first warned and then barred from further participation. I have belonged to other sites where administrators directly communicated to members who violated the rules and spirit of the site. It was far more orderly than this site. People do respond to supervision or the lack thereof.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

DIYerNed said:


> Well, boys what I see here is a bunch of members who make fun of every question asked by DIYers.
> If that's really what this sight is all about why would I come back.
> HarleyRider - do you have anything to contribute other than suggesting somebody listen to you. I seriously doubt you have any knowledge of the difficulty or cost to replace this blower motor which likely has many after market equivalents.
> Does this sight have any monitors or rules or can I just tell these guys to get you know what?


Mr. Nerd, my credentials are available at your request through a PM, I will tell you that i have been a HVAC/R residential and light commercial technician for over 30 years.You don't do something that long if you don't know what you are doing. 

The OP ( original Poster) asked for a part number for a specific motor to a specific furnace, I called a local TRANE distributor and obtained and provided that information to him, as well as some additional information that was obtained during that telephone conversation. Now I have to question your knowledge, because Trane does use a specific type of mounting hardware ( trade professionals are familiar with it) and it dose require a specific type of motor. You cant just "hack in" any Ole motor and have a successful repair. 

Mr. Nerd, i had 3 choices with your post.......1 was to ignore it, 2 was to report it and the 3 rd was to educate you since you obviously don't know what the hell your talking about, what you chose to do with your education is up to you.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

check on here http://www.bestbuyheatingandairconditioning.com/motors.htm ...for prices or check the Grainger site for motors and there is one around your area and welcome home owners....there is nothing outside the motor that will give you the actual motor mod or brand and it won't be Trane it will be GE/Emerson brands types...need to pull the motorjust slide it out loosen the allen key on the motor shaft and mounts and get back with the info ...either that or get a tech in when it goes...$$$$:wink:


----------



## DIYerNed (Jan 9, 2012)

*DIYerNed*

Dear Harleyrider,

Wow! Do you feel better now? You called me a Nerd and gave me the laughing smilie in response to my question. I haven't ever repaired a furnace. If you have, wonderful - you could be helpful, but you are a sarcastic wise ass instead. I think the administrators should just ask you to get on your Harley and ride on outta here. That's what I intend to do. Another option you didn't think of would have been to apologize and try to be helpful. Obviously not in your 30-year bag of knowledge. Good luck and good luck to this site if you don't clean this type of thing up. DIY means haven't done it; need help, not please make fun of me and my questions.

Just my opinion. DIYerNed


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

This Thread has been Locked/Closed by the Site Moderators - for obvious reasons, as it offers no benefit to other members or to this site's purpose.


----------

